# User throttlestop silently to disable BD Prochot



## Andy_21 (Feb 8, 2022)

Hi,
is there a way to disable BD PROCHOT on ThrottleStop with no user interaction?
Or make a startup task witch checks if BD Prochtot is active, and if yes, disables it?

Thanks a lot


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 8, 2022)

Use the Task Scheduler to create a task to run ThrottleStop when a user logs in or when the computer starts up. It would be best to leave ThrottleStop running in the background so that if a user does a sleep resume, BD PROCHOT will remain disabled. As long as the BD PROCHOT box is clear, ThrottleStop will keep this disabled upon start up or resuming from sleep or hibernate.


----------



## Andy_21 (Feb 8, 2022)

Thanks for the advice. I know the task scheduler is possible but my questions more concerns how to configure TS to disable automatically BD PROCHOT at start


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 8, 2022)

Andy_21 said:


> how to configure TS to disable automatically BD PROCHOT at start


Your screenshot shows that ThrottleStop is correctly configured. As long as the BD PROCHOT box is clear, BD PROCHOT will be disabled when ThrottleStop starts or resumes from sleep or hibernate mode.

Edit - Notebook Review used to have a good Task Scheduler guide for adding ThrottleStop to the Windows start up sequence. Notebook Review is dead but this guide is archived here. 



			https://archive.is/UIJe3


----------



## Andy_21 (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks a lot for the advice.
Nothing disappears on the web haha.
I think there might be also an idea to use waybackmachine to find the link again.
Best regards


----------

